# Rolleflex SL35



## compur (Feb 8, 2009)

Found this honey at a swap meet this morning for $50.  Mint condition, 
fully functional SL35.  Both body and Zeiss Planar lens made in Germany
(most of these were made in Singapore so the German-made examples
are more collectible).

Included original case and a Rollei-made adapter to mount Leica
screw lenses on the SL35.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet! I have two bodies, a black SL35 and a silver one. One came with a Tamron 90/2.5 and the other one was fitted with the Planar 50/1.8 from Adorama ($15.00 on sale).

They are like the Rolls Royce of the SLRs.


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous - nice find!! You'll have to run some film through there and put that Planar through its paces soon.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 9, 2009)

I should mention that I can put the Planar on the Canon 5D, I have the adapter.

We'd like some pics taken with your baby...


----------



## compur (Feb 9, 2009)

Pics today?  Well, you'll have to give me a little more time.  It's raining here
today.  I'll try to get out in the next few days.


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Sweet! I have two bodies, a black SL35 and a silver one. One came with a Tamron 90/2.5 and the other one was fitted with the Planar 50/1.8 from Adorama ($15.00 on sale).
> 
> They are like the Rolls Royce of the SLRs.



On paper yes, but they didn't have much of a reputation for reliability, particularly the non German products. If the quality control had been up to that of Contax they'd have been a force to reckon with.

Nice camera, in what looks mint condition & well worth having.

Ian


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a few pics I took with the SL35:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

